# We have a brand new Gallery!



## terri (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey all! 

For all you B&W enthusiasts (you know who you are!) we have added a special Gallery just for you. All B&W images are welcome and, as always, general feedback and critique is encouraged. 

Come check it out!


----------

